# Re: Wooden Push Poles



## salt_life

650.00 for a wooden pushpole [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif] [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

ok do you really mean $65? cause that seems about right for a really nice stick.


----------



## Brett

I don't know about that FC,
have you tried to find a piece of 18 foot long,
clear grain cypress or fir lately?
Bloody expensive lumber when you can find it!


----------



## firecat1981

ok not to be a jerk here but I don't understand the justification of the price? What I mean is what are the benefits that make it more expensive then say a carbon fiber or extruded aluminum pole that weighs less? where man hours are concerned I understand them well after designing and building my boat, but I also know most people add drying times into man hour calculations to seem more dramatic. As far as a career I am a Firefighter/EMT.

Brett I'm sure it is pricey, but isn't the point of projects like yours and mine to get the job done cheaply and simply? actually isn't that the point of this whole site when you think about it?


----------



## anytide

what is the foot end made of ???, any picts. of the spike end...
how are they sealed... thanks c&c -anytide


----------



## firecat1981

ok not going to counterpoint, I'll just wish you good luck on your endever


----------



## acme2000020000

This is one expensive tooth pick man!


----------



## iMacattack

Why the negativity bro? How about a little respect. If you can't coin up to buy one doesn't mean you should dis the man. :


----------



## acme2000020000

Any more pics??? Would like to see the whole stick plz...


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Alright in talking with Mel at Ankona he said I should explian the process, so here it goes...


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Edging the strips to form a round


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

After edging a dry fit


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Close up


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

More pics as the process goes on
And last pic is the end of the pole.


----------



## Gramps

That's some fine work there C&C! Looks awfully similar to building bamboo rods.


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Thanks gramps,
I never built a bamboo pole maybe I should try

Ok this pole is a 13ftr with a Dia. of 1-1/4, the man wants to use for his canoe
And It is glued together, now that the easy part is over, the fun begins tommorrow.


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

ok so the image was too large lets try this one

Its glued up


----------



## iMacattack

Incredible work! Can't wait to see the finished product! Well worth your asking price IMHO!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## East_Cape

How long can you make them? Can you do a wodden wish bone foot?
Looks good man.


----------



## deerfly

> ok so the image was too large lets try this one
> 
> Its glued up


Cool idea. Are you using Urac for the glue? In the pic it looks like the same stuff I use to laminate wooden longbows, very strong and durable wood-to-wood glue, flexible too.


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Thanks for all the kind words
I can make them any length you want any Dia.
I am using RAKA epoxy mixed with micro spheres and wood flour.

As I promised more pics as the process takes place

Pic of foot after I glassed last night 7 oz glass and epoxy
I use epoxy for one simple reason it's not porous like poly or vinyl esters


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

sand glue off till your fingers bleed
then cut slot to accommodate foot


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

fit foot


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Two screws on one side one on the other Silicon Brz Screws


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Attach foot with thicken epoxy and fillet
ok so the attach is too large try another


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

tip dowel fit and glued


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

foot glassed to pole


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Thats all I can do today time for epoxy to dry and sand more tommorrow
Time to work on a 1932 12ft well talk about a micro skiff it weighs 83 lbs yes it's wood


----------



## acme2000020000

Sweet.... I like it ! I think I'd pay up for one, looks classy too.


----------



## DSampiero

Those poles are gorgeous and now the price makes sense.. On a side note, you might get a second sale from your canoe client, I use a 16' pole with my canoe and think it is just barely long enough to do the job, he may find out very soon that those extra 3' let you move that much more easily..


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

as promised again It's another beautiful day at Conch and Cracker.
There won't be much to day simply for the reason that pretty much it's all finishing from here out but I have taken a couple pics that will finish the building of the pole
First pic is finding the center of the tip


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Second pick is the tip tapered down to a point and rounded over


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

And the third is the foot sanded
All that is left is finishing
3 coats of epoxy and 3 coats of varnish
Then paint the foot and the tip
Oh yea I will wrap the tip in glass for abrasion resistance
Ok so it's too large but I think you all have the idea
Be back in a couple days


----------



## marshman

man, these are awesome......i wish i had the tools and workspace to do stuff like this...


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker

Well boys and girls the pole was finished and delivered, sorry did not finish the pics, Flip loved it.


----------

